# Advice on Eheim Professionel 4+



## StephenB (8 Nov 2017)

I'd appreciate any experience on the Eheim Professionel 4+. I've just set up a 350 model and had it running for 3 days. 

Priming was a nightmare. I've had fluvals for years without priming buttons and to be honest the Eheim may as well not had it. I gave up trying and just used the tried and tested mouth full of fishy water after using my mouth

Also the filter head had gathered water internally without me knowing so later of when I put it into the cabinet water poured out of the point where the mains lead goes into it. Disconcerting 

Looking online suggests that on a quite a few brands of these square headed filters do get water trapped in their motor casings.

I understabd the Professional 3 is of the same design. 

It's a new filter that I got for £102 so reluctant to return if they are just characteristics of this model.

Does anyone have experience of these filters please?


----------



## kadoxu (9 Nov 2017)

I have the Pro 4+ 600 set up and has been running for 6 months now, never had any problems with it.

The location of the priming button is a bit hard to understand, but it works well for me. I do have to use both my thumbs to be able to make it work, but coming from the classic Eheims it's a great plus.

The Pro 4 was meant to fix a few things that were wrong with the Pro 3, so no exactly the same.


----------



## StephenB (9 Nov 2017)

That's reassuring. I think they come with a 3 year warranty?


----------



## Madhav (10 Nov 2017)

StephenB said:


> I'd appreciate any experience on the Eheim Professionel 4+. I've just set up a 350 model and had it running for 3 days.
> 
> Priming was a nightmare. I've had fluvals for years without priming buttons and to be honest the Eheim may as well not had it. I gave up trying and just used the tried and tested mouth full of fishy water after using my mouth
> 
> ...




You want your filter to last long like 20-30 years, Do NOT use priming button. its a fancy addition or i would say marketing gimmick. Its useless any way.
I always use ages old suction method, I make sure canister is empty so i wonk suck any water. this has to be for the first time only, next time there is water in the intake so it automatically siphons and fills the canister, just wait for few min before turn it on.

filter head gathering water is not a good sign, and get a replacement when it is still under warranty, if you are lucky and live in a country with strong consumer laws, you might get a brand new replacement and you can keep the defective one.
It is NOT normal to gather water in the pump head in Brand new filter, there is a defect. there should be little to no water when you tilt the filter head, shouldn't be pouring out.

Talk to local eheim support directly, they should be able to help.. they may ask you some newbie questions, if possible capture a video and send them.


----------



## dw1305 (10 Nov 2017)

Hi all,





Madhav said:


> I always use ages old suction method,


I do the same. 





Madhav said:


> I make sure canister is empty so i wonk suck any water.


All my filters sit next to the tanks, so I need them with some water in them, but I can still usually avoid ingesting any tank water. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (10 Nov 2017)

dw1305 said:


> usually avoid ingesting any tank water.


You're not an aquarist if you haven't taken a swig of tankwater


----------



## dw1305 (10 Nov 2017)

Hi all,





Edvet said:


> You're not an aquarist if you haven't taken a swig of tankwater


I think usually was probably the operative term.

It is quite interesting, I drink a reasonable amount of our tap water (about pH8, 18dKH and 650 microS), which <"tastes really good and chalky">, but the tanks have rain-water and are only ~100 microS with some humic compounds.

When I ingest some tank water I can instantly feel the "acid" edge of the water on my tongue, no real taste but pretty much the same feel you get when you drink DI water.

cheers Darrel


----------



## flygja (10 Nov 2017)

StephenB said:


> I'd appreciate any experience on the Eheim Professionel 4+. I've just set up a 350 model and had it running for 3 days.
> 
> Priming was a nightmare. I've had fluvals for years without priming buttons and to be honest the Eheim may as well not had it. I gave up trying and just used the tried and tested mouth full of fishy water after using my mouth
> 
> ...


I had a nightmare with 2 second hand pro 3 2080 leaking from the heads. I did take the heads apart and found that the priming rubber seal had shrunk so would no longer maintain a seal. Also Eheim used normal steel screws instead of aluminium or stainless steel ones inside so they rusted away. No more Pro series filters for me.

I have a Fluval FX6 now but the 25mm hose makes it incompatible with any inline accessories and inlet/outlet. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenB (10 Nov 2017)

I'm going to see how it goes. Filters don't seem to be what they used to be!


----------



## andyone (13 Nov 2017)

As above had loads of issues with water getting into the motor unit and electronics on my Thermo 3 proffessional on its 4th rebuild in 5 years from Ehiem for free but thats not the point its poor design/testing from a brand you expect more of given the premium price tag. I asked for a replacement silence from them; result I won't buty anything from them on principle given it seems a well known fault. 

Priming as said a waste of space. I simply fill the filter to the level you see when you open it and away it goes. Well so far!


----------

